
Aliens more likely to live on moons than planets - flashingpumpkin
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/21/exomoons_better_than_rubbish_planets/
======
hugh_
Headline inaccurate.

What Kaltenegger is actually saying is that _of the planets we're likely to be
able to detect in the near future_ , life is more likely on moons of gas
giants than planets. This is because the detection technology is still at a
stage where the only Earth-sized planets we're likely to see will probably all
be so close-in as to be tidally locked to their stars, which is most probably
going to be bad from life's point of view.

As for whether life is more common throughout the universe on moons than
planets, we really have no idea at this stage.

I do like the way that every science story from Britain appears to include the
word "boffin" at least twice.

~~~
rbanffy
There probably are more inhabitable moons than planets simply because there
are more moons than planets.

